# Still Starving After Breakfast



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey guys

From any experience, have you guys any ideas besides the obvious why immediately after eating 6 egg omelette (2 yolks only) with. 80grams of oats that I am starving?

As soon as I literally eat the last bit I get mad hunger pangs and stomach rumbling?

I am currently on a bulking cycle but thought after consuming that breakfast I thought that would tie me over for a bit?

Also recently, I eat about an hour before gym and as soon as I start working out...starving and stomach rumbling.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

More likely dehydrated. Drink water


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was always like this now drink a litre of water with 5g BCAAS and I'm good to go


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

amurphy said:


> More likely dehydrated. Drink water


I must drink about 6 litres of water a day. Always drink a pint of water during night in bed too.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Orpheous said:


> I must drink about 6 litres of water a day. Always drink a pint of water during night in bed too.


This>>


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> This>>


?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I find milk quite filling, have a pint of that with it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Orpheous said:


> Hey guys
> 
> From any experience, have you guys any ideas besides the obvious why immediately after eating 6 egg omelette (2 yolks only) with. 80grams of oats that I am starving?
> 
> ...


It takes at least 20 mins for your stomach to tell your brain that it is full.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> It takes at least 20 mins for your stomach to tell your brain that it is full.


I accept that Andy mate but, what about when I go to the gym after I've eaten an hour beforehand and as soon as I start training my stomach rumbles and I'm starving lol. Weird.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Try adding BCAA to the water you drink while working out.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Try adding BCAA to the water you drink while working out.


I'll give that a go Andy, cheers mate.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Try adding BCAA to the water you drink while working out.


Any particular brand you'd recommend Andy?


----------



## GS8 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wish I had this problem. I'm the opposite - eat breakfast at 7am then don't want to eat again till 11am. I get most of my calories in the afternoon.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well as you're bulking what's the problem with just eating more?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Have 10 eggs omelette,a pack of bacon and a bagel and a protein shake with oats if you're still hungry. Why restrict yourself?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have 10 eggs omelette,a pack of bacon and a bagel and a protein shake with oats if you're still hungry. Why restrict yourself?


Exactly if your on a bulk there should not be any restrictions , whats the fun in bulking of you restrict your food intake ?


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Well as you're bulking what's the problem with just eating more?


Just don't want to overeat as such (yeah I know I bulking) I was currently eating approx 1000. -1500 cals over my maintenance of 2800 cals but noticed a bit of belly dat going on so was advised by few guys that way too much to be eating and to aim for about 500 cals over maintenance.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

split the meal into 2 eat it shortly after , worked for me , had same prob


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Orpheous said:


> Hey guys
> 
> From any experience, have you guys any ideas besides the obvious why immediately after eating 6 egg omelette (2 yolks only) with. 80grams of oats that I am starving?
> 
> ...


that is a mental issue not a bodily one.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Could be you dnt get on with egg whites or oats...

Maybe have the full egg?

Maybe swap to gluten free oats?

Maybe try a diff meal all together or just eat more?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Orpheous said:


> Just don't want to overeat as such (yeah I know I bulking) I was currently eating approx 1000. -1500 cals over my maintenance of 2800 cals but noticed a bit of belly dat going on so was advised by few guys that way too much to be eating and to aim for about 500 cals over maintenance.


Thats just part of bulking though isn't it? Your going too see some belly fat m8... I wish I was still starving after breakfast mate... usually a few hours before I eat again.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

That's not hunger... That's the sound of 4 yolks calling you from the bin "What about ussssss?"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Have a strong coffee with ur breakfast


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Orpheous said:


> Hey guys
> 
> From any experience, have you guys any ideas besides the obvious why immediately after eating 6 egg omelette (2 yolks only) with. 80grams of oats that I am starving?
> 
> ...


i must admit im in the same boat mate

i have my breakfast and 5 meals for the rest of the day prepared in the morning and i find after my coffee and litre of water i still need breakfast and then another meal or two before i even begin to start feeling full

but then the rest of the day im not too hungry espicially in evenings. i think i have more of an appetite in the morning than the rest of the day

then again i have an over active thyroid so im always hungry

maybe its that?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Still hungry after eating? Simple eat more..


----------

